# FYI: WG stories at Foreverchanging.org



## brucejedi (Jun 23, 2009)

I wanted to let people know that there are a number of wg-themed stories at the site Foreverchanging. Be forewarned, as many of the stories explore some of the darker and less PC areas of the genre. (There are also stories there that are not at all related to weight gain.) But for those interested, head on over and take a look.


----------



## JimBob (Jun 23, 2009)

I go innocently into a story with WG in the title and it turns out to be about a bratty girl tricking her stepmother into having her boobs removed and then messing with her mess until she physically resembles a five-year-old child and is incarcerated in a boarding school. I believe the phrase "WTF" applies.

I know this is the Internet, different tastes, etc., but jeez...


----------



## Ruin (Jun 23, 2009)

JimBob said:


> I go innocently into a story with WG in the title and it turns out to be about a bratty girl tricking her stepmother into having her boobs removed and then messing with her mess until she physically resembles a five-year-old child and is incarcerated in a boarding school.
> 
> I believe the phrase "WTF" applies.
> 
> I know this is the Internet, different tastes, etc., but jeez...



(portion of response edited out)

You should already know this but everybody has different tastes. I've been on the website and a lot of the stuff is aimed towards audiences who prefer the transformation genre etc. but just because something is alien to you doesn't mean you can offend everybody who likes it.

(material deleted - mod)

I also have a feeling that some people who are interested in stories to do with weight gain might also be interested in the transformation aspect of that, after all you could say that weight gain stories are just a sub-genre like the stories on forever changing.

I wasn't going to comment on this but I have a feeling that if I don't then somebody else will anyway. (material deleted - mod) There are also a lot of things that you would probably find disgusting that are much worse, which people get a kick out of. Everybody is different.

Anyway brucejedi warned in his post that some of the stuff isn't PC and is darker.


----------



## Observer (Jun 23, 2009)

OK folks - this thread is taking a sensitive turn, and not specifically or entirely because of the referenced story. 

Talking trash about other sites isn't something our Webmaster appreciates. 

We don't even respond to attacks by ones who actively knock Dimensions - something _Forever Changing_ has never done. Every Internet site has the right to define its own acceptibility criteria. If someone feels something on another site is over the line it should be discussed there, not here.

Accordingly I am going to either modify or possibly delete the posts critiquing/defending FC's content.


----------



## Atilde (Jun 24, 2009)

Well done Observer.

I want to tell my opinion.
Please readers do not forget that a large quantity of stories are coming form imagination. Nothing is these stories is real. It is the same for stories posted here and in the foreverchanging forum. It is the same with other ones in other sites and forums about weight gain.

Sure there are real situation of people women and men loving to gain weight and I send them all my respect. I am not speaking of them at this time. 

So...These messages shows me that some persons have difficulties to make a difference between dream and reality. It is dangerous.

Read all the texts written before, on the first page when you accept to enter a site or a forum.
It is always told that it is not real.

Please readers... (If some of you have had a look at my stories. I have two of them in dimensions, the others in the foreverchanging forum. )

Could you really imagine that taking one pill may give a gain of weight of 100 pounds within 10 minutes. Do you thing that a woman will accept without problem to put on pounds and double her weight without seeing that she is packing the pounds??? Some may accept it, but do you think that more than 10.000 of women listed in all the stories have really become lovely BBW because they had an aunt, a roomate or other forcing them to gain???

Please be serious if you are not able to make difference there is a problem. 

About Stories you are able to find in the Foreverchangingforum with the codes AR (age regression) or AP (age progression). I do not really like these kind of stories the most. (Please excuse my poor vocabulary... I'm French), but I know that It is linked with a dream of one writer and some readers.

What I've loved in dimension since the first time I've been able to read the stories, has been the spirit of tolerance. I've no tolerance for pedophiles and
I know that stories with underaged persons are forbiden in the foreverchanging forum. 

I will be the first to fight this kind stories. But when it is a story about a woman wanting to grow younger the situation is different. Or when the situation is used at an other level to show with an (impossible) exchange of personalities or body between a mother (near 45) and daughter (over 18 years old) the responsibilities of each one, sometime the situation may be funny.

Yes when myself I write or read Weight gain stories It is for the fun.

I thing that some of you will read with pleasure stories in the foreverchanging forum as I have had a great pleasure to read stories in the Dimension forum. It is sure that you will have to sort a little as the main idea of the forum is about transformation, body mind, animals etc... 

When you see an AR, with a WG or not, it means that you may have a story with and adult going to a child state. Do not read it if you do not like it But please do not consider all things as real.

Observer, Please, After a certain time you may remove this message as it has nothing to do in a great site as Dimensionmagazine.

But I really wanted to tell that when you enter a site you need to be able to make a difference between dream an reality.

We all know all the dramatic result of some too realistic platforms games played on computers when the player has not the maturity to make a difference.

Please excuse me for this long message.

I love you all.

Atilde


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of the stories on "Forever Changing" aren't to my tastes (I'm not into stories that luxuriate over much in their heroines' degradation, while age regression personally leaves me cold), but I have found a few good 'uns in the mix. The key is to stop reading once you realize that the writer's going someplace you don't want to follow. And take the codes in the title seriously.


----------

